# If Biden wins....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So this is something to really consider...

If Biden wins (which it looks likely) will he be investigated for what was found out about a month ago? I mean the did find some things that his son did or said that is "shady". Again Joe could be completely absolved of any of this. But it hasn't been "investigated". Will it get the same process that Trump got for 4 years?

This is an honest question and shouldn't be partisan. They dug into Trump for "russia"... found nothing, was based off false info, etc and was drug out for 2+ years. Will they look into Biden's stuff with China and Ukraine? Again I am not saying he is guilty of anything. But will they dig into it?

Because they impeached Trump for less than what we already know about Biden....ie: His son sold access to the "big guy". Also Hunter Biden didn't register as a "forgein" assest or what ever they charged Flynn with.

Like I have stated dont know if Joe Biden is guilty of anything. But they did investigate Trump with less evidence than what we know now about Biden.

Edit:

So will that mean Harris will be the president if Biden gets impeached right away??

Or will our country be drug thru 4 years of "investigations". I am just speaking out loud and it could all happen again.

Remember when they first started the "russia" probe and I talked about how that might not be a rabbit hole they wanted to go down..... we will see what could happen next. IF the Dem's and even Reps in congress dont at least look into the Biden allegations that have come to light the past month about Hunter and his Laptop.... Then they ALL HAVE LOST CREDIBILITY. Like i mentioned above. They had less on "trump" but pushed investigations than what we already know about Hunter Biden...and him saying "access to the big guy". :bop:

Again... more needs to be found out about this and Joe could possibly be absolved in everything. We just don't know.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would put all of that in the column of highly unlikely.

The Hunter Biden issue has already been investigated and put to bed.

Republicans don't control the house, so there is 0 chance of Biden getting impeached.

I would say it is more than likely Trump spends the next 4 years in and out of court trying to avoid jail for fraud and tax evasion. He ****** off way to many of the wrong people, fired way to many with info on his dirty laundry that have an axe to grind, even duetche bank is looking to offload him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....Biden the next President. :bartime: :bartime: :bartime:

Trump has 75 days to get out of the Whitehouse. Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.

And he just might get indicted for income tax evasion. Kind of like Al Capone.

One hope is that the Republican Party comes to its senses and gets rid of the bum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The media may have declared Biden the winner, but it isnt over yet. Anyone who says the democrats didnt cheat is a fool or a liar. No doubt about it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> The media may have declared Biden the winner, but it isnt over yet. Anyone who says the democrats didnt cheat is a fool or a liar. No doubt about it.


Wrong......There is no basis for fraud. Biden will be the next President.Trump will figure it out eventually. He just can't stand being a loser. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a quote from Conservative George Will's todays column that is so true.....

"Trumps rhetoric was calculated, with feral cunning, to preemptively delegitimize the election. So, the list of this century's failures of governance now includes a sixth episode crammed into just 20 years: the intelligence failures preceding 9/11; the Iraq debacle; the 2008 financial crisis; unpreparedness for, and feckless national leadership during, a pandemic; and the inability to nimbly adapt to the pandemic by conducting elections that bolster public confidence."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a quote from todays column by Conservative Cal Thomas.....He is dead on. Spending 100's of millions of dollars on a state election is ridiculous."

"We need to reform the election process. Campaigning should be made shorter as they do in the United Kingdom. Their election season usually takes weeks, not years like ours. On Tuesday night, some anchors were already speculating who might run for president in 2024. Ridiculous."

"The paper ballot - even those scanned by machines when they work - is a relic of the past. We live in a digital age. Why can't we vote digitally in a manner that would instantly confirm our votes and send them to a secure database? Having to wait days and possibly weeks to determine the next president reduces the credibility of our election process and makes us a laughingstock in the eyes of the rest of the world."

"It would be a shame if this election winds up in the Supreme Court, widening the divide in our already fractured country. Many were hoping for a decisive outcome, whichever candidate won. It looks like we are not going to get it and the rancor, name-calling and demonstrations will continue."

"It doesn't have to be this way. Who will step forward and call for meaningful reforms?"


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be all on board with shortening campaigning and fundraising.

4 months to campaign, all primaries held the same day instead of this state, then that state, then a group more.

2 months to campaign for president. Media blackout until all states are certified, winner announced.

As far as paper vs all electronic, at least with paper there is something to go back to if there is a question/legal issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

"


> It would be a shame if this election winds up in the Supreme Court, widening the divide in our already fractured country


 If you want to know why its fratured look in the mirror Ken. Its not about winning its about honest elections. The mail in was a plan to defraud America. If you cant see it your choosing to be blind. At least control the hate dnough ti be honest with us.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> "
> 
> 
> > It would be a shame if this election winds up in the Supreme Court, widening the divide in our already fractured country
> ...


I am not blind. Covid caused all the mail in votes Plainsman. Can't help it if Democrats took advantage of it and Republicans didn't. THERE HAS BEEN NO PROOF THAT IT WASN'T DONE RIGHT. You are Your precious president will soon find that out. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You call dishonesty simply taking advantage of the situation. Its better to loose and retain integrity. There are dozens of instances of proof of wrongdoing. The democrats taking advantage was not smart it was lack of decency.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You call using what the LAW allows being dishonest???

Come on......I voted by mail. As the law provided. I resent being called dishonest because I FOLLOED THE LAW. Show me any proof my way of voting was dishonest. I voted 3 weeks ago because IWLL NOT TAKE ANY CHANCES WITH DIABETES. I didn't even hunt in ND this fall with my family. Yesterday deer hunting was my first day. To bad you can't understand that.

Take off the Trump blinders. Your president is on the way out in a legal election.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Trump was following the law when he named Barret to Supreme Court. Senate followed the law approving her.
Yet the dumbocraps accused the Republicans of being unconstitutional etc, etc...
Hypocrisy Ken? uke: 
Following the law regards...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup.....just like when the hypocritic Nazis on the right wouldn't allow the same under Obama. Wouldn't even allow hearings. But then Republicans never do anything wrong. Now I know why I left here 3 weeks ago.

Don't bother answering....I am out of here again. Tired of the name calling and garbage spewed out on this site. uke: uke:

Being called dishonest because I did what was right is enough....So long for now.....removing NODAK from my bookmarks.You guys can sit here and post all the garbage you want.....there won't be anyone to disagree with you. :bop: :bop:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Take your ball and go home Ken.
I don't see any name calling in the above posts!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You call using what the LAW allows being dishonest???


 The law doesnt allow dumping of tens of thousands of Trump votes in the dumpsters. It doesnt allow bad people to show up with hundreds of thousands of votes in bag then push out the people there officially to observe he vote, and even cover up the windowes while they add false ballots for Biden. You call this taking advantage? I am appalled.

Democrats called asking for proper identification to vote voter suppression yet accept destroying hundreds of thousands of legal votes. Does their hypocrisy have no bounds?



> Yup.....just like when the hypocritic Nazis on the right wouldn't allow the same under Obama. Wouldn't even allow hearings. But then Republicans never do anything wrong. Now I know why I left here 3 weeks ago.


 Your right they didnt do anything wrong. Why bother with hearings when the vote would have rejected the nominee? I fear this nation is done for. It happened when every form of looser flocked to the dishonest democrat party. Even then good people outnumbered the bad so the democrats had to cheat. Welcome to the new Venezuela.

Ken the destroyed votes, the false votes added ----- these things are not simply taking advantage.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing....

The Hunter Biden stuff hasn't been put to bed completely. It was just pushed aside. They are still investigation going on which was money laundering and also him not being registered as a forgein agent. Plus did he sell "access" to his father. Again Joe could be completely absolved from this. We just dont know. What I was getting at is that they spent 2+ years going after Trump with less than this. Plus with the Ukraine stuff was even less than this. So if Dem's dont even look at it or the House doesn't even bring it up to investigate.... it shows you how Hypicritical they all are!!! Yes all of them.

Second thing....

The fraud.... Ken... there has been some fraud that was committed. Look at the mail in thread. There are cases and cases of it. Now will it be enough to give Trump a victory.... in MI... I doubt it unless all 47 counties software had the same 6000 glitch. I doubt that 30K dead people voted in NV, WI, GA, etc. But again for you to say that no fraud happened is that you have blinders on.

Trump and so did Biden have this all set up to be contested on whom ever lost....now it is getting contested just like the Gore/Bush in FL. But I doubt much will change. It is Trump is going to do it in PA, MI, WI (maybe), and GA. So there will be 3 to 4 states in the suits.

Also when the PA AG came out and said what he did... it looks fishy. I am not saying he did anything wrong... but he comes out and states something along the lines of..... We wont let Trump "steal" the election. Doesn't look good. :bop:

But I don't see much of anything changing in regaurds to who will be the President. Lets just hope much of the radical stuff that Harris wants implemented happens. Lets hope Joe doesn't die or get the 25th admendment brought up on him... and Harris becomes president. Sorry she is way too radical. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Lets hope Joe doesn't die or get the 25th admendment brought up on him... and Harris becomes president. Sorry she is way too radical


 Joe will not last a year and Satan's bride will be our president.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/poli ... tion-fraud

Here is another article about election fraud happening. It doesn't state who the people voted for. But it was someone taking advantage of people with disabilities and getting them registered to vote and mail in ballots. Which is all illegal because you need a gaurdian to do it....ie: Legal signature.

But for Ken to claim... NO FRAUD... is a lie.

Again I dont know if they will find enough evidence or things to change any out come. But like mentioned here and in other threads.... there is more than enough evidence that mail in ballots and also our election process is ripe with FRAUD.

Hopefully that is something that our officials will look at so these types of things don't happen in the future. Like I kept saying over and over.... this shouldn't be a Dem's vs Rep's thing.... it is about holding our standard for elections to the highest. :bop: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is one bad thing that will happen. The doctor that Biden will have as head of his covid task force says the vaccine shoukd be distributed globally not to America first.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/biden- ... stribution

Here is the article that supports what plainsman stated about distribution of the vaccine globally instead of the USA.

Nothing like putting the country you are supposed to be servicing FIRST.... uke: uke:


----------

